# 60gal Corner Paludarium Modification (Pic Hvy)



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey All, 

About a year or so ago, I purchased a 60 pentagon corner aquarium (that leaked) and stand off craigslist for a few bucks, with the plans of one day turning it into a dart frog terrarium. When I finally decided to get back into the hobby, I chose to go with the open front Exo-Terra tanks over aquariums. So what was I to do with this old corner tank. I was at a Black Jungle when I saw a few tanks designed by someone called "Sherman Tanks". So, I took his card and I called him up to see if he was interested in modifying my tank and the rest is history. He (Chris) calls the tank "swiss cheese'. I call it awesome! 

Here is the tank. I will work on getting a few pics of the frogs. I have a group of 5 southern variablis.

Original Tank before mods


Moded tank with pre-drilled holes and sliding front.


New Plumbing from Amazon


Close up of plumbing attached....cross your fingers


Inside the cabinet. I have a Fluval 203 for water area filtration and 5 gal sump for water feature.





False bottom, resting on the plumbing hardware.


Large piece of driftwood, later wedged perfectly between the foam to create the water feature.


Foam background - the wood almost fit perfectly. Just a few tweaks here and there to make it hang ther.






Testing the water feature one last time.


Placed a fiberglass screen mesh over the false bottom.




False bottom resting on hardware. Note the java moss of the wood. Its been in my basement in an old aquarium for years Finally putting it to use.


Modified intake.


Touch up where the cork tubes where re-glued for added support.




Used a razor blade to clean it up.


2 piceces of wood from my old piranha tank.


Wet test tank and water feature and add plants.












Water fall


Broms of cork branch


One of my fav plants.


Full shot.


Added a 4 neon, 4 zebra, 4 red tetras and a tiger corey catfish.








Thanks for looking / Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## smoosh (Oct 25, 2014)

Looks awesome!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

That is just awesome!! I love everything about it and I think both you and Sherman did a great job putting this thing together. There is no doubt that it is only going to get better as it grows in. The aquatic section is pretty neat, how large (gallons) is it approximately?

John


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. The water section hold about 7.5 gallons of water.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice, that's a good size pond. Enough room for the fishes, but not so much that it distracts from the rest of the tank.

John


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

A lot of people jump on the water feature bandwagon. Most get tossed off pretty quickly, but I have to say that I think you're leading this wagon train! Good job!


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks guys. I very seldom put a water feature in any of my tanks, especially one with a waterfall. I think that long term it's a PIA. and unnecessary. However, this time i went out on a limb. I am looking forward to it growing in. I may add a few more fish too. I can prob fit 4-6 more small tetras in there comfortably.


----------



## Sktdvs14 (Oct 20, 2014)

I see you're using a JEBO light fixture. What are you running? Compact Fluorescents? or T5?

The tank face lift looks great!! Ive been itching to take the plunge with a corner tank!


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

Very nice.

How did you cut out the front glass to add the sliding doors?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

I know its been a very long time, but I was breezing thru this old thread and saw that I missed a few questions. Not that it really matters now, but...

@Sktdvs14 - that is a pc fixture, but I just recently upgraded most of my tanks to LEDs. This one is only half/half.

@TimsViv
The sliding glass was done by Chris Sherman.

My bad guys, I'll try and get better.

Marc


----------



## C los7 (Sep 24, 2015)

Any updated pictures of this setup. Looks awesome.


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

I had to break it down a few months ago because the floor collapsed. The lights are off for the night, but I will post a few tomorrow.


----------



## C los7 (Sep 24, 2015)

That's a shame.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Bummer about the floor collapsing. I'm assuming it was the false bottom and not the floor of the house?! 

How did you support the eggcrate for the floor? In the picture it looks like it's just sitting on the overflow tubing.


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi all,

It doesn't seem like it has been 2 years since this thing has been up and running. It currently houses 2.3 Standard Lamasi (or Highland Sirensis) and several different orchids. Definitely one of my fav tanks. 





































Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

Following.


----------

